# Ranger Lifts



## J2!

Looking for opinions on this lift. Has anyone heard of these or know anything about them ?? A friend of mine says all the guys that are running the midsize rangers are using these guys a-arm kits and seem to be one of the best out there. I will probably be getting a Ranger XP soon and want to put a 6" lift on it. Any feedback on how the boots hold up on them for trail riding etc. This will NOT be a mud bike, just want to lift it to ride creeks. This kit seems to be well built and BOTH upper and lower arms are arched. Looks really good. I looked at Super atv's and I know they are great lifts, $1600 for SATV and won't be available till the end of the year, and $2200 for there's, ANY color I want too, and they also use Rhino axles. Quite a bit more. Sorry for the link mods, not sure if I could post it here, just wanted some opinions on this. Thanks guys.


----------



## sloboy

I have seen a few videos of the Outkast lifted RZRS over at the "other place". Really noone has had anything bad to say about them, its all been good. I considered buying one of their lifts, but have decided to go with another. But just from my experiance with Rhino brand axles the boots are crap. I plan on finding a more durable boot for the Rhino axle and replacing all them before even installing them.


----------



## Agarcia

Mine


----------



## J2!

Well I guess the mods didn't like my link. LOL It was an Outkast Fabworx 6" lift. It's at outkastfabworx. And slo, how much was the S3 lift ? Do they have a website ? Just looking to see what all is out there for right now. Does rubberdown make lifts for Rangers ??


----------



## Agarcia

Outkast is going to be the cheapest.

And why would you repost the link if they deleted it


----------



## J2!

Agarcia said:


> Outkast is going to be the cheapest.
> 
> And why would you repost the link if they deleted it


I didn't repost the link


----------



## sloboy

S3 is going to be about $3500 for the 8 inch is what he told me one the phone. They have a web site, s3powersports. They do not have the 8" listed on their site. He told me the axles were at 26 degrees with the 8" lift, (that is very trail friendly) also said they had been running it at 40 mph and not had any boot issues.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I belive I'd have to be all over an S3 lift if I had the money. And a cage too.


----------



## sloboy

Yeah their cages are SUPA nice!


----------



## J2!

sloboy said:


> Yeah their cages are SUPA nice!


And supa expensive. Lol They had some bad *** ones at mud nats. Wonder what the difference is between theirs an satv besides the price. I can't go too high or it won't fit in my toyhauler. Probably gonna have to take the cage off with the 6" as it is. I have two quen beds in the back that raise up and the bottom one is what limits me. I can take out, I just loose two sleeping spots if I do that. Thinking about cutting the stock cage down a few inches. OR just get the air ride and let it down to pull it in and air it back up when I pull it out. It's fun to wish for things . LOL How much are those things anyway ??


----------



## Agarcia

Get the air ride. I did so it will fit in my garage. And hopefully a toy hauler in the future!


----------



## greenkitty7

I know Jodi builds some nice lifts with Outkast. I would go with them anyday. He does some really cool stuff with cages too.


----------



## phreebsd

^that's pure awsomeness


----------



## Polaris425

Wow. That's hot


----------



## brutemike

nice....


----------



## J2!

Yeah I've been talking to Outkast for a few weeks now. I need a 6" or 8" lift for a new 900 Ranger and his isn't ready yet. He does some very good work, there are several pics of some Rangers he did on his website. I will probably just wait till his are done because S3 wants $3500 or so and I can't pay that. I can get an Outkast lift AND octane wheels with 32" Terms for that. He says his won't be ready until after the first of the year, but I need to buy this bike, get the lift, tires, stereo, etc. on it before mud nats and it's creeping up fast.


----------



## greenkitty7

You won't be disappointed. Jodi does some awesome work and everything i've seen from him is quality.


----------



## sloboy

I just bought the S3 8" this morning,should be here in 7-10 days.


----------

